# Just when it starts to get a little better...



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I know....it similar to the phonecall my mum made a couple of days ago for a dentist appointment. They asked her when my father was coming in, having missed a couple of check ups...My mum actually sent them a card when my dad died, 2 years ago!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, but you do, deep in your heart, where they'll both always stay.
No renewal needed for that. It was a Lifetime Membership


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That it is 



moverking said:


> Ahhh, but you do, deep in your heart, where they'll both always stay.
> No renewal needed for that. It was a Lifetime Membership


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

moverking said:


> Ahhh, but you do, deep in your heart, where they'll both always stay.
> No renewal needed for that. It was a Lifetime Membership


That made me smile.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Just because you have to check that box it doesn't necessarily make it so. You will always be the owner of those 2 beautiful dogs. I agree with moverking. It is a lifetime membership.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

.I think ours has a box where you have to check "deceased" Hate that.

After our baby daughter died, we received all kinds of Congratulatory mail and phone calls from all kinds of companies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

moverking said:


> Ahhh, but you do, deep in your heart, where they'll both always stay.
> No renewal needed for that. It was a Lifetime Membership


I love that!

It is hard I know. I was looking out the window at the dogs today, and realized that I was rubbing the container of Scout's ashes the way I used to rub his big old head-completely broke down and cried.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Debles said:


> .I think ours has a box where you have to check "deceased" Hate that.
> 
> After our baby daughter died, we received all kinds of Congratulatory mail and phone calls from all kinds of companies.


Oh, I cannot even imagine that !


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A loss hurts forever, but they made their mark on your heart and you know they will always be near. Unfortunately it doesn't make the hurt go away completely.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Washed away in tears now. Seems just when you think you can 'deal', things like this happen. I LOVE the 'Lifetime Membership'


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I think that they're right- it is a lifetime membership. That makes me smile. Ra-Ra died on my birthday last year, December 1st. That date is slowly approaching and I can't help but cry because I miss her so much.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Then something comes along that sets you back. ****...
> 
> What is it?
> 
> ...


I got a reminder notice from my vet about annual shots for my deceased Golden just the other day. Pretty crappy considering they euthanized her. Probably just a clerical mistake but that shouldn't happen. I was a little miffed about an overdose they gave her on a phenobarbital refill a year ago, so this is probably the final straw with them. They ran blood work on her trying to figure out what was going on, only to find out they goofed on the refill. Didn't even offer to waive the fee on the blood work as they said it was time for a work up anyway. I should have raised hell, but good ole me let it go. I'm going to try a new vet that I have heard good things about on my new adoption.

Sorry I got side tracked, but it does relate to your situation. There are always constant reminders on our old friends. Best of luck!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> Ahhh, but you do, deep in your heart, where they'll both always stay.
> No renewal needed for that. It was a Lifetime Membership


Absolutely...perfect... ::sniff::


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Those little things do catch you by surprise, but it doesn't need to be anything really to remind you how big the hole is that they leave behind. I never mind my tears; they're a reminder of how deep the love was (and is).


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It always seem to be the "little" things that hit us - I remember the first christmas after we lost Ginny, and I saw a cuddly Hedgehog in Pets @ Home and said what i always used to say "Ginny would love that" and then remembered that I wouldn't be buying it for her.

Love the "lifetime membership" thought - never thought of it like that before, but thats exactly what it is and beyond.


----------

